# Plants are a mess, to much light obviously and needs a thourough cleaning.



## Edvet (7 Aug 2015)

I even spot some patches of BGA!


----------



## BigTom (7 Aug 2015)

Not enough flow, should be more like this -


----------



## Edvet (7 Aug 2015)

Yeah that's why i never woried about to much flow Nor for the fish.


----------



## Chris Jackson (7 Aug 2015)

Reminds me of my big tank... hasn't had a water change or any CO2 for a year... Rosy Barbs are very happy...


----------



## sciencefiction (8 Aug 2015)

It's overstocked as well


----------

